# Confirmation de lecture dans iMessages



## AppleSpirit (19 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps avec mon iPhone 6s lorsque j'envoie un iMessage je vois d'abord l'accusé de réception de la part de l'iPhone à qui j'envoie le message avec "distribué" apparaissant, puis je vois un vu et le mot "lu".

Toutefois après quelques secondes le mot "lu" disparaît et seul le mot "distribué" demeure.

A ce sujet, est-ce que quelqu'un sait de quoi dépend ce problème ? Cela se produit avec plusieurs de mes interlocuteurs.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (3 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

Moi aussi j'ai constaté ce phénomène. J'ai l'impression que l'accusé de lecture disparaît au bout d'un certain temps si la personne n'a pas répondu.
J'aimerais moi aussi savoir pourquoi ce phénomène se produit?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Septembre 2016)

Oui c'est exactement ça : l'accusé de lecture disparaît au bout d'un certain temps oui. Je n'ai toujours pas résolu le problème à ce jour.


----------

